# Tyler



## DanOstergren (Mar 1, 2017)

A snap I got of my friend on his balcony. I've been spending more and more time with Tyler lately.  I didn't post this in the "poeple" forum because it's a bit of a personal shot that I like a lot but don't really want critique on. I know I could have done certain things better in the shot, but that isn't what it's about to me.


----------



## Amocholes (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice shot. The landscape works but it could also be cropped to portrait quite nicely. You seem to have some interesting friends.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 1, 2017)

I like it. I'm curious if you don't mind answering, is that a tattoo in his ear?


----------



## cherylynne1 (Mar 1, 2017)

You always find the most attractive men, and then you get the most fascinating expressions out of them...his eyes just seem like they're speaking to you. Love the shot, even if it is more casual than some of your other work!


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 4, 2017)

symplybarb said:


> I like it. I'm curious if you don't mind answering, is that a tattoo in his ear?


Yes, it's a skull and spine.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 4, 2017)

cherylynne1 said:


> You always find the most attractive men, and then you get the most fascinating expressions out of them...his eyes just seem like they're speaking to you. Love the shot, even if it is more casual than some of your other work!


Thank you. I like to think I have a tasteful eye for beauty. Beautiful men just have a hypnotizing effect on me, especially this guy.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 5, 2017)

That dude looks a little like your avatar. Nice image. I do not have an eye for good looking people, especially men. I was once told it is fairly uncommon and probably due to my obsessed self study on drawing as a lad. I have always been fascinated when people say so and so is gorgeous.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 25, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> That dude looks a little like your avatar. Nice image. I do not have an eye for good looking people, especially men. I was once told it is fairly uncommon and probably due to my obsessed self study on drawing as a lad. I have always been fascinated when people say so and so is gorgeous.


We've been told a few times that we look like twins or brothers. I take it as a big compliment. 

As far as beauty goes, it's subjective, however there are certain features that tend to be sought after. Sculpted cheek bones, strong jaw structure, striking eyes, and symmetrical facial features tend to be considered beautiful in the beauty industry.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 25, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > That dude looks a little like your avatar. Nice image. I do not have an eye for good looking people, especially men. I was once told it is fairly uncommon and probably due to my obsessed self study on drawing as a lad. I have always been fascinated when people say so and so is gorgeous.
> ...


Yes sir. You could pass for brothers, no doubt. I used to take art books out of the library as a lad, obsessively so. The symetrical lessons I studied were fascinating to me, hence the disconnect emotionally I suppose.


----------

